# Labour suspends Jeremy Corbyn over reaction to anti-Semitism report



## notimp (Oct 30, 2020)

One prominent progressive voice less.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-54730425

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-54746452


Allies' reactions:
https://www.commondreams.org/news/2...lies-stand-solidarity-jeremy-corbyn-following

https://diem25.org/solidarity-jeremy-corbyn-and-initiative-reinvigorate-progressive-politics-the/

edit:
Probably most fitting summery:



> In the United Kingdom, the Labour Party has suspended former leader Jeremy Corbyn after he disagreed with some of the conclusions of a government report on anti-Semitism and the Labour Party. Corbyn has promised to strongly contest his suspension. In response, peace activist Medea Benjamin of CodePink wrote, “UK Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn has spent his life fighting racism and defending the rights of the oppressed, including Palestinians. He has always opposed anti-Semitism, but anti-Semitism is being weaponized to suspend him from the party. Sad.”


https://www.democracynow.org/2020/1...e_challenged_findings_of_anti_semitism_report


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 31, 2020)

Was hearing various talking heads on the news prior to the election when the scandals were taking place, and heard this in passing earlier. Back when the news had a few on to talk about it and fewer still seemed to provide any evidence of such actions and were content to leave it at conjecture and statements that it happened.

It can be a problem among the yay palestine set though and with that a few of the forces that combine to make the labour party so I can believe it being somewhere in the mix.

Let the feeding frenzy commence.


----------

